# I am proud of my girl!!



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

My BEAUTIFUL 7 month old solid black female GSD is doing so good!! She is starting to take up to the toddlers around the house, she is really starting to take up to me! We always play around and she is starting to really learn what her "job" is around the house! & she is starting to make a GREAT family dog! I just uploaded recent pictures to her album.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

i remember when she was smaller and you were worried about her ears. What a beauty she has grown into.


----------



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, I was beginning to worry about her ears but they instantly shot up! It was like one day they was small, then the next her ears were about bigger than her body! Lol I am convinced she is the best dog I have ever owned!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Midnight is beautiful! :congratulations:


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

Her ears sure did have a "spurt". She is very beautiful!


----------



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!


----------

